
Do you trust Russian purchased platforms and apps? - Overtonwindow
I was reminded today of ICQ, so I went over to download it. As it asked to download from a .ru domain I stopped and was a little surprised. ICQ was sold to a Russian company. So that got me to thinking: ICQ, Livejournal, how many other internet properties have been sold to Russian firms, and wold you trust them still?
======
romanovcode
I have just as much trust in Russian apps as I have in U.S. apps - which is
none.

------
ocdtrekkie
I suppose the corollary here is: Would you still trust software created by or
sold to American firms?

Suffice to say that judging all companies in a certain country by the actions
of their government would leave us in a very strange position indeed.

~~~
guywaffle
... unless the government is known for killing its citizens who speak out
against it.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
That is not even remotely a trait unique to Russia.

~~~
guywaffle
So, because they aren’t the only ones doing it we should consider it a norm
and live with it. Shouldn’t we stop putting people in jail for murder then?

------
mmmmmmbeer
Certainly more suspicious than I used to be, in the wake of 2016. As much as I
distrust Facebook and Twitter, it's hard to suggest they have a friendly
relationship with congress or the intelligence community. Kaspersky is a far
more insidious example - software with tendrils deep into our most sensitive
data, hiding behind a significant degree of plausible deniability while
maintaining problematic connections to the FSB.

------
jdubs
After the recent political interference, I'm hesitant to trust them.

